# Heat fans only : Officiating



## ChrisRichards (Jul 17, 2007)

Does anyone else feel we are getting jobbed in this series?

The entire thing? Am I the only one that feels the referees are actively making this a 7 game series? What is up with Mavericks never getting called for fouls in the 4th? For LBJ and others to never get a call? For Tyson Chandler and Dirk to get every single foul call in their favor? 

What do you think of the officiating? 


I'm at the point where I will straight up say the NBA is corrupt and influences games.


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

The refs suck, yes. They sucked in Game 3, yet we still won the game.

No more excuses for this team. If we show up and play like we can, not even the refs can beat us.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

It's pretty crazy. The Mavs are a jumpshooting team and are killing us at the line. All on loose ball fouls and getting into the penalty. I don't think they've had more than a few actual shooting fouls.

On the other end, we just aren't seeing the same touchiness by the refs. Lebron in particular is getting no love from the refs.

Which makes it tough for us, because one of the ways we win is by Wade and Lebron getting to the free throw line at least 8 times a night each.

I mean say Lebron and Wade got to the line their average tonight, Wade would have had 31 points, Lebron would have had 24 or 25...which is pretty much what we're accustomed to.

But what can you do? The refs have been consistent about it all series that they're not going to have any sort of hand in us winning any thing.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

Overall Theyve been sucking. But its no excuse. Theres been many times when our main 3 attack the paint and expect a whistle, turning the ball over, instead of actually trying to finish the play. They have to finish strong.


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

Lebron cant get a call, it's crazy.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

It's ridiculous that LeBron can't get any calls, but championship teams can overcome questionable officiating.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Well, by that same token, we're heading home now for 2 games. Hopefully we can get the calls the Mavs got in their place.


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)




----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)




----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

IbizaXL said:


> Overall Theyve been sucking. But its no excuse. *Theres been many times when our main 3 attack the paint and expect a whistle, turning the ball over, instead of actually trying to finish the play. They have to finish strong.*


this.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Of course there are other times they go to the basket at the end of the game and DO finish strong, but the refs call an offensive foul inexplicably.


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

All i can say is whats been well documented already. The heat core simply have not done an admirable job of forcing the issue and garnering contact. one can attribute the lack of fouls to either: it being the refs fault for giving them way too many gimmes throughout the season that they didnt deserve,the key players not playing as aggressive as the norm, or it may be that the refs are calling it tight. I happen to think that the big three have been slacking off significantly.


----------



## sMaK (Jun 13, 2002)

Sorry but this is a bull **** thread. Stop with the stupid excuses. Dallas is playing great and bottom line, Lebron has played like ****. I've never seen him play like this before. Yeah, he's getting others involved but there comes a point where he has to be the aggressor.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

sMaK said:


> Sorry but this is a bull **** thread. Stop with the stupid excuses. Dallas is playing great and bottom line, Lebron has played like ****. I've never seen him play like this before. Yeah, he's getting others involved but there comes a point where he has to be the aggressor.


Thank you. Outside of Wade, Haslem and Chalmers, no-one out there is giving the heart and effort needed to win the NBA finals. We've got to act like this will be our last shot at the championship. All or nothing.


----------



## nickrock23 (Mar 28, 2004)

There are a few things that concern me - Why is Joe Crawford and Ken Mauer always officiating our losses?
4 losses in the last since beginning of May - Crawford called 3 of them? Mauer was on with him twice? Why?
Mauer is one of the few guys who isn't influenced by the home crowd - he actually gets off on calling fouls on the home team. I was praying we got him, now we will have to have faced Crawford in Game 2 and 5, and Mauer in 2 and 6. Mauer will not give us any calls Sunday night, trust me. If we win we will have to earn it and then some. Curious as to why Mauer was not on Crawford's crew last night like he normally is, with Heat on the road?

Go to RefCalls - they catch most of the missed calls, and in Game 3 there were 14 missed Mavs fouls. That was the game they were only called for 4 fouls the whole second half. Last night they were called for only 6 in the second half. The average for an NBA team is 12/half. 

How do players like Lebron and Wade go from shooting 12-15 FT's/game each go to shooting 3 FT's a game (LBJ) and 9 (Wade)? Has Udonis been to the line once this entire series? For the amount of contact he takes on, how has he never been fouled? Chandler almost took of LBJ's head last night on the put back layup, and there was no call because the ref was out of position. That would have put Tyson on bench.

I give the Mavs credit, they are selling fouls. Probably around 5 attempted flops in the 1st quarter alone last night, thankfully the officials didn't fall for them. Notice how every time the Heat get to 4 team fouls, Terry or Dirk gets the ball and flops, getting 2 automatic FT's. That's all smart basketball like it or not. 

I wouldn't mind so much if they weren't calling the fouls differently on our end. They don't play defense - when Mavs are beat, they swipe at the ball, 9 out of 10 they get arm or hand, not the ball. Yet are only called 1 out of 10. That is not good defense, but effectively, it is because it's working for them. When we try for an offensive rebound, we are called for a foul, so we can't be as aggressive, yet we are clearly winning the battle of the boards. Makes no sense.

Here are the two most obvious missed calls last night besides the call at 1:30 that would've given us a 1 point lead - Wilbon and Legler now as well do not agree with this call, Lebron's charge on Chandler. Chandler should have fouled out in the 3rd qtr of every game this series the way he pushes and elbows. We need to start flopping. No one on our damn team flops, & rarely do NBA teams win rings without good floppers.

Great teams fight through the bad calls. I still think there are just bad calls, not any conspiracies to make a series go 7. The home teams get the calls, we all know and accept that fact. Certain crews don't mix well with certain teams, I'm sure Dallas has refs out there that don't call their way consistently. We are just not seeing them unfortunately. The best team wins, if Dallas wins this series they are the better team. Period. If we can't overcome bad calls, whether it's just 1 or 14, we don't deserve the championship

2 blatant missed fouls that should've put LBJ on line.


----------



## ChrisRichards (Jul 17, 2007)

in response to that amazing post above mine...

1)Haslem was fouled last night. I even yelled about it in the game thread. No whistle blew.

2) Tyson Chandler seems to be the magic man. He never goes into foul trouble. ever. Even as aggressive as he is, nope, no foul trouble.

also, he seems to get everyone on the Heat in foul trouble. It's pretty funny to watch.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

ChrisRichards said:


> I'm at the point where I will straight up say the NBA is corrupt and influences games.


You have posted this several times now and my position with these kinds of bull**** posts has always been the same.

If you really believe this, then why watch the games? Why patronize the league?


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

sMaK said:


> Sorry but this is a bull **** thread. Stop with the stupid excuses. Dallas is playing great and bottom line, Lebron has played like ****. I've never seen him play like this before. Yeah, he's getting others involved but there comes a point where he has to be the aggressor.


This.

I agree, if he becomes the aggressor and takes the ball to the hoop consistently, he will get the calls. It's all about adjusting to the way the game is called.


----------



## nickrock23 (Mar 28, 2004)

ChrisRichards said:


> in response to that amazing post above mine...
> 
> 1)Haslem was fouled last night. I even yelled about it in the game thread. No whistle blew.
> 
> ...


I don't care what anyone says, if Dallas wins this, for the reasons you stated, Tyson is the Finals MVP. He is hurting Miami much more than Dirk. We can live with a guy shooting 42%, can't live with a guy who is causing so much havoc in the paint and never in foul trouble.

And look at the replays - I know exactly the play you are talking about - Haslem's layup in the 4th - he screens himself from the refs and then elbow Haslem in the back. The ref on the baseline could not see the shove, hence no call.. these are the things he is doing on both ends that is giving us so many problems. I don't know if there is an answer for it besides start making more shots and playing lights out defense for the next 2 games.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

Thank you Smak. People who complain about the refs are pathetic. People who cheer for marquee teams (Lakers, Celtics, Heat) and complain are even more pathetic. It's not the refs fault LeBron has scored 11 points in five fourth quarters. It's on LeBron. Quit making excuses.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

LeBron doesn't flop? There's no way you've watched this series.


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

Bunch of whiners.


----------



## sMaK (Jun 13, 2002)

Ninjatune said:


> Bunch of whiners.


----------



## JT (Mar 1, 2004)




----------



## nickrock23 (Mar 28, 2004)

VanillaPrice said:


> LeBron doesn't flop? There's no way you've watched this series.


tell me when LBJ flopped in this series. Just give me one example.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

nickrock23 said:


> tell me when LBJ flopped in this series. Just give me one example.


----------



## nickrock23 (Mar 28, 2004)

I love how all these dudes come in here and say whiner, when in 2006 they launched a national campaign questioning the officiating in the NBA after they got spanked. Cuban even got Ralph Nader involved. All we heard on ESPN was Cuban whining about the fouls, taking away from his own players accomplishments and Wade's historic performance. 
Now the Dallas is getting every call in every game but 1 and we're whiners because we're discussing it in a 'heat fans only' thread! 
Meanwhile, I've never heard a crowd so ignorant, screaming in shock after any call that goes against them. Anyone who roots for the Mavs is a whiner cause that's all their fans do. Even their beat writers can't admit Dallas got beat in 2006. 
You touch Dirk and he flails his arms and body like he got hit by Ray Lewis. Barea gets touched he flies 20 feet across the floor. Stevenson, Terry all actors. Marion, Chandler, Kidd at least those guys have balls and play the right way. It's about time Dallas brought in people who can play real defense not swat at the ball everytime they get beat and hope for no whistle.
It's all good. When Heat blow the Mavs out in game 6 and take game 7, I'm sure Mavs will find something else to whine about.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

nickrock23 said:


> I love how all these dudes come in here and say whiner, when in 2006 they launched a national campaign questioning the officiating in the NBA after they got spanked. Cuban even got Ralph Nader involved. All we heard on ESPN was Cuban whining about the fouls, taking away from his own players accomplishments and Wade's historic performance.
> Now the Dallas is getting every call in every game but 1 and we're whiners because we're discussing it in a 'heat fans only' thread!
> Meanwhile, I've never heard a crowd so ignorant, screaming in shock after any call that goes against them. Anyone who roots for the Mavs is a whiner cause that's all their fans do. Even their beat writers can't admit Dallas got beat in 2006.
> You touch Dirk and he flails his arms and body like he got hit by Ray Lewis. Barea gets touched he flies 20 feet across the floor. Stevenson, Terry all actors. Marion, Chandler, Kidd at least those guys have balls and play the right way. It's about time Dallas brought in people who can play real defense not swat at the ball everytime they get beat and hope for no whistle.
> It's all good. When Heat blow the Mavs out in game 6 and take game 7, I'm sure Mavs will find something else to whine about.


I didn't even read your post after the "I love how" part, probably because its pure garbage.

But you know what I love? I love how you asked for someone to show Bron flopping, they do just that, and instead of quoting his post, saying you were wrong (because you were) you instead throw a little girly fit and start to rant and rave.

Thanks for the laugh. :laugh: you're 37 years old? Wow


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

nickrock23 said:


> I love how all these dudes come in here and say whiner, when in 2006 they launched a national campaign questioning the officiating in the NBA after they got spanked. Cuban even got Ralph Nader involved. All we heard on ESPN was Cuban whining about the fouls, taking away from his own players accomplishments and Wade's historic performance.
> Now the Dallas is getting every call in every game but 1 and we're whiners because we're discussing it in a 'heat fans only' thread!
> Meanwhile, I've never heard a crowd so ignorant, screaming in shock after any call that goes against them. Anyone who roots for the Mavs is a whiner cause that's all their fans do. Even their beat writers can't admit Dallas got beat in 2006.
> You touch Dirk and he flails his arms and body like he got hit by Ray Lewis. Barea gets touched he flies 20 feet across the floor. Stevenson, Terry all actors. Marion, Chandler, Kidd at least those guys have balls and play the right way. It's about time Dallas brought in people who can play real defense not swat at the ball everytime they get beat and hope for no whistle.
> It's all good. When Heat blow the Mavs out in game 6 and take game 7, I'm sure Mavs will find something else to whine about.


Bitter.

Try responding to KJ who proved you wrong before embarking on another ref related tirade.

Bu..Bu..But the Dallas fans are mean! They all flop! Even the fans! I swear!

The Heat may very well win this series (I picked them in six originally) but the outcome will not be caused by the officials. It will be decided on whether or not LeBron remembers that he is supposed to be the best player in basketball or not. It's really that simple.


----------



## ChrisRichards (Jul 17, 2007)

Why are Laker fans coming in this thread to troll us?

This is a Heat sub-forum. Stay out if you are only going to post to fight with us. Take your trolling garbage to the other forums and not troll heat fans in their own sub-forum.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

ChrisRichards said:


> Why are Laker fans coming in this thread to troll us?
> 
> This is a Heat sub-forum. Stay out if you are only going to post to fight with us. Take your trolling garbage to the other forums and not troll heat fans in their own sub-forum.


Hey Chris, remember that thread you told Ron to make so you could "destroy" him? 

http://www.basketballforum.com/nba-forum/458385-kobe-wade-chrisrichards-destruction-thread.html

Don't be a bitch.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

ChrisRichards said:


> Why are Laker fans coming in this thread to troll us?
> 
> This is a Heat sub-forum. Stay out if you are only going to post to fight with us. Take your trolling garbage to the other forums and not troll heat fans in their own sub-forum.


Fight? It's called a debate. This is a message board. And for the record, calling someone out because they were talking out of their ass isn't trolling, it's pointing something out.

As far as I can tell you're the only Heatian that has any problem with non Heat fans posting so I'm going to go ahead and stick around.

Still waiting on the destruction by the way.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Lebron has thrown some vicious flops in these playoffs. That one posted up top being one of them and the one in Chicago being the most blatant. But there's no arguing over how much officials let contact go when its against him. Especially at the rim. He's the Shaq of perimeter players in that sense. I _think_ that's what those who say he doesnt flop meant.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

He does flop though. There's no argument against it. 

Does he get hacked a lot? All freaks of nature do.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Also, I like how I asked Chris to go to the thread he demanded be made, and again, he decided it was time to leave.

You'll never live this down Christina. Might as well go over to the thread and try to move past this, because I'm not going to let it go.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Wade2Bosh said:


> Lebron has thrown some vicious flops in these playoffs. That one posted up top being one of them and the one in Chicago being the most blatant. But there's no arguing over how much officials let contact go when its against him. Especially at the rim. He's the Shaq of perimeter players in that sense. I _think_ that's what those who say he doesnt flop meant.


How about game 3 where he pump faked, Marion jumped and landed on him and then he shot and Marion hit him on the arm. He got fouled twice and didn't get a single call.

I don't know why the refs are so tough on some players. Yao, Shaq, Kobe, and LeBron have to be the most unfairly ref'd players of all time. If a player is so dominant that he would average 20 free throws a game then he needs to get 20 free throws a game. Don't try and level the playing field and handicap players because they have an advantage.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

R-Star said:


> He does flop though. There's no argument against it.
> 
> Does he get hacked a lot? All freaks of nature do.


That's pretty much it.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)




----------



## Bulls rock your socks (Jun 29, 2006)

another big flop was that "eye poke" that derrick rose supposedly gave princess jamie. biggest flop of the playoffs.


----------



## ChrisRichards (Jul 17, 2007)

Ah.

I guess my personal standards would not allow me to enter into a LAKER FANS ONLY thread, on a Los Angeles Lakers forum, and call their opinions, "bull****", when their team is down 3-2 in an NBA Finals, start trolling and making fun, etc..

I guess I was wrong to expect the same out of you


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

ChrisRichards said:


> Ah.
> 
> I guess my personal standards would not allow me to enter into a LAKER FANS ONLY thread, on a Los Angeles Lakers forum, and call their opinions, "bull****", when their team is down 3-2 in an NBA Finals, start trolling and making fun, etc..
> 
> I guess I was wrong to expect the same out of you


Hey bro, it's a message board, can't hide the threads that well from trolls.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

ChrisRichards said:


> Ah.
> 
> I guess my personal standards would not allow me to enter into a LAKER FANS ONLY thread, on a Los Angeles Lakers forum, and call their opinions, "bull****", when their team is down 3-2 in an NBA Finals, start trolling and making fun, etc..
> 
> I guess I was wrong to expect the same out of you


Personal standards? What the hell are you trying to say? 

I haven't said anything negative about the opinions of Adam, Smak, Ben, Wade2Bosh ect. because they're correct. I'm calling out the posters that don't know what they're talking about (you) or the guy who can hardly watch the game because of the tint of his homer glasses.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

ChrisRichards said:


> Ah.
> 
> I guess my personal standards would not allow me to enter into a LAKER FANS ONLY thread, on a Los Angeles Lakers forum, and call their opinions, "bull****", when their team is down 3-2 in an NBA Finals, start trolling and making fun, etc..
> 
> I guess I was wrong to expect the same out of you


You wouldn't go into a Lakers thread because they'd "destroy" you Chrissy. 

And I'm a Pacers fan. 

We'll all go where we want. Thanks though skippy.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Let's back to the main topic of this thread, people :cheers:


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

Unfortunately, the rally monkey has been failing miserably for the Angels this year (and last year...).

I'm not sure you guys want to rely on it just about now. :|


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

^What about the Rally um...Spo-key?


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

****ing awesome! :laugh:


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

Ron said:


> Unfortunately, the rally monkey has been failing miserably for the Angels this year (and last year...).
> 
> I'm not sure you guys want to rely on it just about now. :|


Hey, Capt. Buzzkill, Maybe the rally monkey has moved on from baseball and became a Heat bandwagon fan. Yes, indeed it has.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)




----------



## ChrisRichards (Jul 17, 2007)

Refeeres suddenly calling fouls for the Heat in game 6. After screwing Miami for most of the series and giving the championship to the Mavs, completely neutering LeBron James...

Pathetic. The NBA is just pathetic. Can't wait for the NFL, hopefully the lockout gets solved quickly.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Yeah the refs were blatantly trying to get a game 7 for this series, but we missed all the free throws.

Maybe the NBA needs to just stop meddling in these games and call them consistently for everyone.


----------



## nickrock23 (Mar 28, 2004)

King Joseus said:


>



oh my god if that is a flop, then what is it when Barea falls down and slides 10 feet when someone touches his arm? cause they are 2 different things..& what about when Dirk flails his arms and body when he gets any contact. maybe we have different definitions of flopping. if lebron flopped so much, why did he only get to the line 3 times/game? dallas is one of the biggest flopping teams in the league so i don't get how people are accusing LBJ of flopping. Wade I can see, he definitely flops, he falls down alot. But LBJ didn't fall down once. He was fouled by Cardinal in game 6 and there was no call, if that was dirk or Barea they would have done a triple lindy and slid 20 feet across the floor. Just nonsense and people so blinded by hate that they make the most bizarre statements.


----------



## nickrock23 (Mar 28, 2004)

And I love how you put this video up when the on the previous 5 flops by Dallas, Van Gundy says something about the flopping after this play. Show the flops by Barea Stevenson Dirk Kidd in the 1st quarter. And listed to the fans in the stadium after every flop including this one. They are serious whining problems.


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

ChrisRichards said:


> Ah.
> 
> I guess my personal standards would not allow me to enter into a LAKER FANS ONLY thread, on a Los Angeles Lakers forum, and call their opinions, "bull****", when their team is down 3-2 in an NBA Finals, start trolling and making fun, etc..
> 
> I guess I was wrong to expect the same out of you


If we edit every thread on the board to have "NO CHRISRICHARDS" in the title, will you just stop posting on this site all together?


----------



## nickrock23 (Mar 28, 2004)

Box Man said:


>


That is a horrible travel, not sure if that was the worst of the series. Dirk took 5 steps on his baseline layup in game 5, but when the score was tied at 100. 5 steps.. 3 off the dribble and 2 baby skips.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

nickrock23 said:


> And I love how you put this video up when the on the previous 5 flops by Dallas, Van Gundy says something about the flopping after this play. Show the flops by Barea Stevenson Dirk Kidd in the 1st quarter. And listed to the fans in the stadium after every flop including this one. They are serious whining problems.


You saying someone else has whining problems.... That's priceless.


----------



## ~Styles~ (May 1, 2006)

Its funny because in 2006 you guys were gifted a championship which is widely recognised by the rest of the league... now 5 years down the line you seem to think you've been hard done by and nobody in their right mind is buying it.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

ßen said:


> ^What about the Rally um...Spo-key?


That will go down as a Smithian favorite and will be used many, many, many, many times.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

nickrock23 said:


> oh my god if that is a flop, then what is it when Barea falls down and slides 10 feet when someone touches his arm? cause they are 2 different things..& what about when Dirk flails his arms and body when he gets any contact. maybe we have different definitions of flopping. if lebron flopped so much, why did he only get to the line 3 times/game? dallas is one of the biggest flopping teams in the league so i don't get how people are accusing LBJ of flopping. Wade I can see, he definitely flops, he falls down alot. But LBJ didn't fall down once. He was fouled by Cardinal in game 6 and there was no call, if that was dirk or Barea they would have done a triple lindy and slid 20 feet across the floor. Just nonsense and people so blinded by hate that they make the most bizarre statements.


There is a difference between a flop and exaggerating contact. The Mavs are very good at exaggerating contact to help the refs make the call. The Heat are very good at flopping when there is no contact to help the refs make the call. Two different things.


----------



## nickrock23 (Mar 28, 2004)

R-Star said:


> You saying someone else has whining problems.... That's priceless.


No, priceless is launching a national campaign discrediting the NBA after losing the 2006 Finals. Having Ralph ****ing Nader write letters to David Stern. Encouraging people to write the NBA and protest, to build websites complaining about the officiating. Priceless are the writers in Dallas who still think Miami didn't deserve to win in 2006 despite dominating every possible stat for the series. 
We all know Mavericks were the better team. Talking about the officiating in an internet forum isn't whining, sorry to break it to you that this website isn't reality. Reality is Pat Riley congratulating Dallas for being the better team. Reality is Marc Cuban and every Mavericks writer and fan thinking the NBA is rigged because they lost, even 5 years later can't admit they were beaten. If you think that the way it was handled in 2006 was class, good luck in your real life.


----------



## nickrock23 (Mar 28, 2004)

Box Man said:


> There is a difference between a flop and exaggerating contact. The Mavs are very good at exaggerating contact to help the refs make the call. The Heat are very good at flopping when there is no contact to help the refs make the call. Two different things.


Oh just like Dirk flailed his arms after being clean stripped by Bosh. Or when he nearly fell down after hitting Bosh in the chest with the ball. You must be not be watching NBA TV because they call him out on flops multiple times after every game. 
And a flop is exaggerated contact, selling a foul. Lebron fights through contact more than anyone in the league right now. I don't even like LBJ, Wade is my fav player, and Wade flops 20 times for every 1 LBJ flop. You LBJ haters are so crazy seriously nuts dude


----------



## nickrock23 (Mar 28, 2004)

~Styles~ said:


> Its funny because in 2006 you guys were gifted a championship which is widely recognised by the rest of the league... now 5 years down the line you seem to think you've been hard done by and nobody in their right mind is buying it.


Mavericks were the better team in 2011. No one here ever denied that. We are not stupid or crazy enough to think otherwise. 
Miami got the worst of the calls in 2011, my Heat hating friends even admit that. But the Mavericks would have won even if the calls were even! A few calls does not make a series!

There is a difference between discussing the officiating and blaming our failures on it. No one here ever said we lost because of a bad call. Mavericks fans think that a three bad calls in 2006 caused them to lose. They think that all 146 fouls called on the Heat that series were right. 

Your post = point proven
You are all still sore losers. 
Congrats to the Mavericks on getting their ring, they deserved it 10000%


----------



## sMaK (Jun 13, 2002)

Box Man said:


> There is a difference between a flop and exaggerating contact. The Mavs are very good at exaggerating contact to help the refs make the call. The Heat are very good at flopping when there is no contact to help the refs make the call. Two different things.


You won, why do you keep on? Can't you just enjoy the win. Jeez.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

Exaggerating contact is a flop. There are 2 types of flops. Flopping when there is no contact and flopping when there is barely contact because with the latter, you shouldn't be getting a call. 

So either way, it is a flop. 

All you are saying is that mavs flop better.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

Fact: mavs flopped a lot
Fact: reffing was ridiculously in mavs favor for at least 3 games
Fact: Miami choked
Fact: mavs played better ball
Fact: mavs deserved the title
Fact: heat did not deserve the title playing the way they played. Bad reffing or not. 

The only thing I refuses to admit is that mavs are the better team. You can argue that all you want. I don't care I truly think heat were the better team but the bottom line is that they were outplayed by the mavs and that is final. 

They were embarrassing in game 6 and championship teams do not give up a 15 point lead in the last 7 minutes of a finals game at home. 

I really hope heat learn from the year and come back with a swagger next year. No more bad passes, no more stupid turn overs, no more horrible shot selections. No championship team wins with that. 

Heat basically gave up 2 vert winnable games to the mavs and in the NBA finals, you cannot do that. You lose if you do that. The 2 other games were really close and Miami could of won those games but they didn't. That adds up to 4 wins and it is unfortunately a wrap.


----------



## Sánchez AF (Aug 10, 2003)

King Joseus said:


>


You just own nickrock23 big time !!!


----------



## Sánchez AF (Aug 10, 2003)

ChrisRichards said:


> Refeeres suddenly calling fouls for the Heat in game 6. After screwing Miami for most of the series and giving the championship to the Mavs, completely neutering LeBron James...
> 
> Pathetic. The NBA is just pathetic. Can't wait for the NFL, hopefully the lockout gets solved quickly.


You are funny, really you think the Heat got bad calls you have to be kidding or you dont even see a game. The Heat fake so many fouls and got so many questionable calls that its not even funny.

I remember one against the Bulls where LeBron fakes a hit on the face by Derrick and act like he got shoot and it was obvious that Rose touch only the ball. What you think about that or the one that was posted against Haywood. Lol. sore losers


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

The officiating excuse is just that, an excuse. And a horrible one at that. Its far from the main reason, if a reason at that, of why the Heat didnt win. So far, that a discussion like this is meaningless and no one arguing that it did or didnt will change their minds. So before this turns into a name calling thread, which its getting close to becoming, just save your time and move on.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Yeah and it's not like you can go back and fix the officials anyways. That's something that is out of our control. Get good enough so that you don't need the officials to win. Case in point Game 3. The refs were horrible in that game, but we still won. And in game 6 the refs were really bad in favor of us, and the Mavs still won. Champions over come officials. Don't let the game be decided that way.


----------

